# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BB5 Easy best Dongle  Infinity-Box Nokia [BEST] v2.03 : Full Nokia 215 support and more!

## mohamed73

*Infinity-Box Nokia [BEST] v2.03 : Full Nokia 215 support and more!*  *USB flashing improved*
 - MTKx Flash Engine revised
   Nokia 215 ( RM-1110 , RM-1111 , RM-1112 ) supported 
   "FlashRepair" mode improved 
 - FlashLoaders updated  * Service Operations improved* 
 - MTKx : Full Nokia 215 ( RM-1110 , RM-1111 , RM-1112) support
 RPL operations : Read/Write/Verify
 Flash Read activated
 MAUI Repair Activated (Files uploaded to support area)
 Counter Reset activated ( reset wrong SP unlock code attempts )
 SP-Unlock (via BF) operation activated  * UserData operations improved* 
 - MTKx : Forensic Mode activated for Nokia 215!
 PhoneBook extraction supported now for RM-1110 , RM-1111 , RM-1112
 - MTKx : PhoneBook Extraction for Nokia 225 improved  * Other* 
 - Stuff files updated
 - Some BugFixes and improvements 
Official download link: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Infinity-Box 10 (ten) years (2005 - 2015) non-stop regular updates and support, as nobody else*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *New features, Unlock Codes (Huawei, Motorola, Samsung etc.), iPhone Unlock, Software Activations* released for *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
- *World biggest flash files database for several thousands brands/models*
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## chakib406

_merci_

----------


## bouhelal

الف شكر اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك

----------


## youzr seef

شكرا جزيل

----------


## apodadragon

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## kamouna

رائغ

----------


## sinsie

الله يحفظك خويا

----------

